# Где купить?



## Попов Игорь (12 Фев 2012)

Нужен комплект клавиш на баян Юпитер. Подскажите, где можно заказать с отправкой по почте?


----------



## ilich (12 Фев 2012)

в питере на "народном творчестве"


----------



## Попов Игорь (13 Фев 2012)

Спасибо!))


----------



## MAN (13 Фев 2012)

http://www.accordion-nt.spb.ru/repair_price.html Два года назад я сам лично заказывал у них кнопки для правой клавиатуры. Присылали по почте наложенным платежом.


----------



## Попов Игорь (13 Фев 2012)

Спасибо! Обязательно напишу.


----------

